# () الطائرات بدون طيار قفزة في عالم الطيران ()



## جاسر (2 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المصدر: CNN






​*​*​*الطائرات بدون طيار ربما ستكون هي القفزة المقبلة في عالم الطيران، أو ربما ستمثل أضافة مجازفة جديدة لعنصر الأمان في الطيران في سماء مزدحمة بالطائرات.​*
فمنذ عام 1997 استخدمت الطائرات بدون طيار في المجال الجوي الامركي، وبشكل رئيسي من قبل الجيش الامريكي. وترغب الحكومة الامريكية في الوقت الراهن في التوسع في استخدام ذلك النوع من الطائرات ليشمل مراقبة الحدود والبيئة، والقبض على المجرمين، والمساعدة في عمليات الاغاثة خلال الكوارث.
وفي جلسة استماع للجنة الفرعية للملاحة في الكونغرس الامريكي قال نيك ساباتيني المدير المنتدب لادارة الملاحة الفيدرالية للسلامة إن" استخدام الطائرات بدون طيار هي الخطوة العظيمة المقبلة في تطور الملاحة."
ألا أن استخدام ذلك النوع من الطائرات ينطوي على مخاطر تتعلق بالسلامة وهو ما لم يخفيه ساباتيني الذي يتفق مع الطيارين في أنه لا يوجد دليل على أن هذه الطائرات يمكن أن تعمل بأمان.
ويشير المسؤول الامريكي الى أن إدارة الملاحة الفيدرالية لديها اهتمامان أساسيان يتعلقان بالسلامة وهما: كيفية التصرف عندما يفقد المراقب الملاحي على الارض الاتصال بالطائرة، والثاني هو الحاجة لتكنولوجيا تمكن الطائرة من ملاحظة وتفادي الطائرات الاخرى.
وتعتقد بعض الشركات أن الطائرات من غير طيار يمكن ان تستخدم على نطاق واسع في الاغراض التجارية تتراوح من رش المحاصيل الى التنبؤ بالطقس.
ويبدو ان إدارة الملاحة الفيدرالية عازمة على التوسع في استخدام هذه الطائرات، وفيما سمحت باختبار طائرتين فقط العام الماضي للاغراض التجارية، ستمسح لخمسين طائرة تنتمي لطرز مختلفة بإجراء تجارب طيران العام الحالي.
ورغم ذلك تواجه إدارة الملاحة انتقادات من اكثر من طرف بسبب القيود التي تضعها على استخدام هذه الطائرات.
روبرت اوين الاستاذ باحدى جامعات الطيران يرى أن تردد إدارة الملاحة الفيدرالية في التصريح للطائرات بدون طيار للاستخدام التجاري هو الشكوى رقم واحد لصناعة الطيران.
ويدعو اوين الكونغرس لان "يشجع إدارة الملاحة على تنظيم عملياتها لمنح شهادات تسمح بالتشغيل التجاري والعسكري في إطار من القيود الملائمة." ​
------

دمتم بخير ​


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (2 أبريل 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك على هذا الخبر أخي جاسر ..

وأتساءل إلى أي حد يستطيع العلم أن يتقدم في تكنلوجيا الطائرة بدون طيَار ؟؟


----------



## جاسر (2 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

العفو عزيزي أبا عمر ..

طائرات غير الآهله Uav وصلت الى حد بعيد ومؤثر , فبمجرد ضغطة زر بل لمسة تنطلق الطائرة لتصيب هدفها, وتعود وأن أستهدفت فربما أغلى ما فيها الكاميرا!!
أثبتت وجودها بعد عاصفة الصحراء ومؤخراً أستخدمت كحاملة قذائف في أفغانستان, اليمن, وفلسطين كما سمعنا من الأخبار .......
أنشط ناس في هذا المجال اليهود وأمريكا طبعاً ومن العالم الإسلامي باكستان والدول العربية مصر كذا قرأت عن طائرة هليوكبتر من تونس 

والحديث عنها ذو شجون

دمت بخيرٍ


----------



## ماجد المنصور (3 أبريل 2006)

لن يكون بأستطاعتهم الاغتناء عن طيار في حالة سلم للضروته في حالة الحرب تم الأستغناء عنه للخطورة علية أما في الملاحة والتنقل صعبه جدا


----------



## جاسر (3 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ..

أخي ماجد صدقت لن يغامر أحد بنفسه ليستقل طائرة لا قائد لها, ولكن من يدري ربما تكون أكثر أماناً ولعلك توافقني أن أكثر حوادث الطيران سببها أخطاء بشرية سواء تصميمة أو تحكم!

دمت بخيرٍ


----------



## مهندس كلش (3 أبريل 2006)

*أنظمة الطائرات غير المأهولة التقنية القادمة ضد -نا-*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي جاسر شكر الله لك هذا الجهد .
وبالنسبة للطائرات غير المأهوله ذكرت مصادر اوربيه ان اوربا ستحول ثلث اسرابها الجويه المقاتله الى طائرات غير مأهوله وهي طائرة طيارها موجود على الأرض يقودها من خلال عصا جويستك كأنه في لعبة كمبيوتر لتوجيهها في عمليات قتالية وقصف مواقع (( وطبعاً كل هذه التقنيات غالباً ما تستعرض قوتها في أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في العراق وأفغانستان واليمن وغيرها )).

بل ان روسيا ستحمى أحد المؤتمرات التي تقام على ارضها بهذه الطائرات .
وهذا الإصطلاح UAV معناه :Unmanned Aerial Vehicle 

وخسارة مثل هذه الطائرة أقل من خسارة طائرة بطيارها 
كما انني قرأت ان أحد الطائرات المقاتله من هذا النوع ستكون بوزن ست أطنان


----------



## جاسر (5 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

شكراً شكراً أخي/ مهندس كلش تعقيب لافت بارك الله فيك

ودمت بخيرٍ


----------



## aerospace engineer (5 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك الزميل جاسر.. و لكن سأدخل قليل بالسياسة, ما ينقصنا هو دعم و ربما تنظيم من الجامعة العربية و مراكز البحوث العلمية و كليات الطيران حتى نواكب التقدم العلمي. نحن لدينا المهندسين و الرغبة الجادة في استثمار طاقاتنا كلها في مجال الطيران. لماذا ترى اسرائيل في الاحزمة الناسفة سبب وجيه لتطوير برنامج الانظمة الدقيقة التي طورت له طائرات اليو اي في الصغيرة بينما نحن لا نرى في الاسلحة الموجه الدقيقة اي سبب لبرنامج عربي لتطوير صناعة الطيران؟ هناك تجربة بالفعل لتطوير هذه الطائرات في دولة عربية, الدكتور عبدالله الخزام من القوة الجوية الكويتية قام بتصميم و تصنيع طائرة يو اي في مع مجموعة طلبة من جامعة الكويت. لا اعلم اذا يوجد تجارب اخرى في دول اخرى, هذا شيء بالفعل تقدم كبير.

*
«قرناس» طائرة كويتية بدون طيار


دشنت امس الاحد في كلية الهندسة والبترول في جامعة الكويت طائرة الاستطلاع «قرناس» التي قام بصنعها طلبة كويتيون في كلية الهندسة والبترول تحت اشراف الرائد بالقوة الجوية والمحاضر بكلية الهندسة الدكتور عبد الله الخزام. وفي ندوة نظمت امس عرض فيلم وثائقي يوضح مراحل صنع الطائرة، وتعاقب على التعليق عليها الطالبتان ريم الحمدان وريم بوصفر، وذكرتا ان «قرناس» صممت لمهام الاستطلاع والمراقبة، وان الاسم مشتق من التراث العربي وهو «ابن الصقر» والذي يشتهر بعينيه الثاقبتين.
وقال الدكتور الخزام ان «قرناس» مشروع طائرة استطلاع جوي بدأ كأحد مشاريع التخرج لطلبة كلية الهندسة وتولدت لديهم الرغبة بإعطائه صبغة اخرى لجعله مشروعا لا يموت بل يبقى وتستفيد منه الدولة، مشيرا الى انه في ظل الاوضاع الراهنة والحاجة الملحة لمراقبة الأجواء تم التفكير بمشروع الاستطلاع الجوي، وهو مشروع استراتيجي من عدة نواحي اولاها انه لا توجد طائرة مشابهة وبهذا الحجم صممت وصنعت في منطقة الشرق الأوسط عدا التي قام بصنعها العدو الاسرائيلي في الستينات بهدف التجسس، والطائرة التي استخدمها الجيش الاميركي في حرب تحرير الكويت.
واضاف الخزام ان مهام الطائرة عديدة ومفتوحة عسكريا ومدنيا، فمن الممكن استخدامها لمراقبة المرور والاستشعار البيئي في حال حدوث اي تلوث، كما يمكنها القيام بمهمة الاستطلاع في حال وجود حوادث في مصافي البترول حيث يصعب الوصول الى الموقع، بالاضافة الى استطلاع الحدود ويبلغ طول الطائرة 240 سم، وامتداد الجناحين 300 سم والوزن الاجمالي 5 كلغم.

الشرق الاوسط 27-1-2003*


----------



## جاسر (5 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير تناولتي جانب مهم, نحن بحاجة إلى أمرين 1. توجه عام يقاوم السياسة الإمبريالية, 2. (فلووووووووس) 3. معاهد بحوث.
وميزة عالم الـ UAV قلة التكلفة لنتائج متوسطة ( غير منافسة) ولأغراض سلمية, حتى أن بعض هواة RC AIRPLANES يمكن أن يصنعوا طائرة غير مأهوله تتمتع بمواصفات أي طائرة أخرى من هذا النوع خصوصاً أنه يمكن شراء طيار آلي واستخدامه.

الخبر من عام 2003م فما أدري ماهو حال "قرناس" اليوم!!

شكراً لكِ 
.
.

دمتم بخيرٍ


----------

